# HDTV Puzzler



## elmonte86 (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's a strange problem with my HDTV. When the signal is coming in through the HDMI input I get closed captioning no matter if the program is live or recorded. But...when the signal comes through the coaxial input there is no closed captioning. Not sure how to fix this. I tried every setting on the tv and no success. There are no cc settings on the DVR cable box.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I honestly can't think of a reason for this happening. What happens when using component cables?


----------

